# Yellowtail popping in Korea



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

While in Korea last week, I had a chance to fish yellowtail on poppers one day.
The place is called Wangdol-Cho on the Southeast of Korea. 
We used an old commercial boat, but it has advanced electronics which can monitor every section of the boat on a screen. 
There are two different sub-species of yellowtail/kingfish in Korea like in Japan.
One is hamachi/buri and the other is hiramassa. However, most people don't know the difference. 
We caught more hamachi/buri than hiramassa at Wangdol-Cho this time.
It seems they prefer stickbait than popper. I didn't bring a camera on my trip.
Instead, I post pictures of other group which fished on the same boat two days later.


----------

